# Do you like labs?



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, my lab is kind of my red headed step child. Don't get me wrong, I love him and I play fetch with him endlessly. He never grows tired of fetch. He will literally chuck his tennis ball at your face, that is how hard core he is about it. 

Anyways, Catahoulamom mentioned in my other pic post that she never realized how nice he is. Thanks a lot, catahoulamom! He is a great dog. So here he is....

My tribute to the old man. No one knows his age. We have had him over ten years now and he was a full adult when we found him.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Quite a handsome dude, yes, he is!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

He is a very handsome young man!


I don't think I'd ever own labs, not a breed for me, but my friend breeds some gosh darn nice ones lol, beautiful to look at, and great personalities also. I love his labs, esp his chocolate female Lexi.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What did she mean by how "nice he is"? I'm just curious!  

I grew up with a lab/dalmatian and a Lab/dalmatian/malamute. I doubt I will ever own another lab but I do like them 

Your pup looks AMAZING for his age. My oldest Mikey is only 9 and he is SO grey. Grey up and down his legs, his tail, his neck, his face is all grey.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I like labs! So much so that I have three! And two of them are the same way with playing fetch, they will play chuck-it forever and ever. 

Your guy is very handsome!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a soft spot in my heart for Labs... my first dog as an adult was a black lab, Luke. Sweet, sweet boy. He lived for 12.5 years. 

Here's a photo:










So, yeah. I like Labs. 

And Hunter is very handsome-- no gray, amazing! I guess the drawback to owning labradors is always having to have a ball handy ready to be retrieved---what they live for. That, and swimming, lol.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was paraphrasing catahoulamom. What she said was he was handsome and nice looking.

We will NEVER have another lab. Ever. Look. I love Hunter. He is one of my kids. I would never give him up. He is the most obedient one here. LOL

He needed a home. He was our first dog. Gary was at a bar after work and the bar owner asked the place if anyone wanted a dog. Hunter showed up at the guy's house. The guy wanted to keep him but his wife's cats said no. So, he kept him in the garage. Gary was interested and went to see him. He came to my work (a pet store at the time) and asked if I was okay with it. 

No idea where he came from. He has a chunk of ear missing from his right ear. When we got him, Gary tried to tie him up outside and Hunter FREAKED OUT! Maybe he was tied up and he escaped? Who knows. He has never been tied up since. He doesn't even wear a collar. He is a good boy. A great dog. 

The only reason a lab is not the right breed for us.....ME...is their energy level. They need to be doing something. At least, Hunter does. He is a focused, driven dog. I do my best to meet his needs with playing fetch without over working him but sometimes he is just too much for me! I much prefer the mastiff way of thinking. Laid back...

But Hunter was our first dog together (me and my husband). I consider him more my husband's dog because HE was the one that wanted him. But really, I do all the work. EVERYTHING. LOL

He is doing AWESOME for his age. I have had people ask me how old he is and not believe me. He is an athlete among canines for sure. But, his hips are giving him problems these days. Harder for him to get up more and more. He still enjoys life though. Likes walks, likes raw food, and LOVES LOVES LOVES to play "ball".

Not sure if he is full bred or not. Doesn't matter. He is a bigger lab (not fat). At the vets they always admire how he looks at his age. 
Thanks for taking the time to read his story. I don't talk about him as much so here I am making up for it. LOL


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i love labs! black ones especially 

your dog does not look over 10 years old!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes. I LOVE labs  I do hate that the breed is so divided (its a lot like BCs, the show dogs can't work, no drive) but yes, I still adore them. I was raised with them, its all I had growing up (aside from my moms rotty) and its all my aunts and uncles have ever owned. Moose isn't registered, but his dad is a working bred lab with bench bred looks, his momma was all field style lab.
Filthy dirty and playing in the water

Being a good sport

Focus!

Being handsome


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think he's an absolutely beautiful dog. He's obviously lived a very happy life with you guys!
Black labs are my favourite, if I ever had one it would definitely be the energetic black type, just like Hunter.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know about the majority of show labs not being able to work but this show dog sure passed his test with flying colors! 

He was a chunk of a dog though, wayyy over weight compared to the svelt working dogs.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I don't know about the majority of show labs not being able to work but this show dog sure passed his test with flying colors!
> 
> He was a chunk of a dog though, wayyy over weight compared to the svelt working dogs.


Its really hard to find a good breeder whose dogs do well in both the show ring and the field. That's another issue I have with Labs, 80% are kept way to fat for my liking!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Its really hard to find a good breeder whose dogs do well in both the show ring and the field. That's another issue I have with Labs, 80% are kept way to fat for my liking!


They are kept much too fat! All the dogs at this test were in beautiful shape except the ONE conformation show dog.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't have anything against labs, but they aren't the dog for me.
I don't like how they look however their personalities are great! I'm more into the slim lanky dogs rather than big and bulky.. I do like the show lines better since they do tend to be slimmer than the working lines, but I like the working lines' personalities a whole lot more.. I'm really into sporting dogs since their personalities are so docile and when they focus on something you almost can't break their concentration


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Awww shucks! I'm glad you posted more pictures of him, he really is a good lookin dude. Wow, i didn't realize hes at least 10 years old! He looks great! I love those ball obsessed, wanna fetch all day, type of labs. Topher (my smaller catahoula x, maybe you've seen on Facebook) has a good bit of lab in him. He has a shorter, fatter tail than most houlas and he has the smaller, triangular lab ears plus a shorter, stockier build than my purebred houla. Plus, his idea of a perfect day would be retrieving a ball in the water for 12 hours straight, haha.

I love all your dogs, they're all so unique and I feel like I know them already (haha).


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

WOW! he looks fantastic for being over 10 years old i would have never guessed! but i supose raw has a good bit to do wiht it, im sure your gonna have this guy around for quite some time!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I love Labs! LOL He is a very handsome boy and i am surprised he is that old, because he sure doesn't look it.


----------



## meganr66 (Mar 2, 2012)

holy smokes at least 10 years old? He doesn't look a day over 5! I groom dogs and I think we may groom one lab that isn't overweight. Drives me bonkers! For the most part very lovable, though! Personally, not my thing they shed like crazy I don't think I could deal with all that hair lol!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> I don't have anything against labs, but they aren't the dog for me.
> I don't like how they look however their personalities are great! I'm more into the slim lanky dogs rather than big and bulky.. I do like the show lines better since they do tend to be slimmer than the working lines, but I like the working lines' personalities a whole lot more.. I'm really into sporting dogs since their personalities are so docile and when they focus on something you almost can't break their concentration


Its the other way around  Field style is leaner, show style is bulkier :smile:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

He's looking good for his age! No grey! I'm jealous. 

I had a Lab/Pit mix, Drifter, that we put down back in '09. Loved him to death but man he could have some attitude lol and he let you have it some days. He started greying at 4-5years. But the end at 8-9years he was rocking the salt-n-pepper look on his head, neck, chest and back.

























Now we have Ranger. He's 3 years old and already greying and having joint problems. I've noticed he's got quite the attitude as well and for darn sure lets you know it. Friendly as anything, happy as a pig in poop. Must be a Lab thing. lol

























The man says we'll always have a Lab. He loves the breed and never wants to be without one.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I love all dogs, just a bit partial to pits though, I have a client with a black lab what a goober he is, but dam does he shed so I don't know if I would have one, unless of course it really needed a home and I had room. I can't believe he is over 10 he has no grey, my Babs is 12 and is salt & pepper all over her head and nose started when she was around 7. He is very cute.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Its the other way around  Field style is leaner, show style is bulkier :smile:


Yeah, I realized after I posted that.. I don't know much about labs!! Oops!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Love Hunter and all the other labs  

I have Tuck as everyone knows, and honestly i cant see myself ever being without a black lab.
Even though because he came from rescue his health is iffy at times, hes still loyal, loving and always willing to please.

In Tucks healthier days he was 63 lbs and pure muscle... now his thyroid has caused 72 lbs and me being unhappy.. and im sure him too.

BTW, at 3... he is showing grey.... so awesome job Hunter at hiding the grey!


----------

